# cat 6 cable tester



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The bummer about cable certification is that a lot of specs call out the exact model of equipment they want to certify the network installation. If you blow the wad on model X, the next big job you get might call out model Y. If you're in a large market area, you can rent the equipment for the job, or you can keep hiring it out. Unless you're a specialist network cable installer, I can't think of any profitable reason to own this test equipment. If you just feel compelled to own gadgets, knock yourself out.


----------

